# Toronto Police cameras taken down



## Trinity (8 Jan 2007)

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_6717.aspx

The experiment is over and the cameras are turned off.  
They did catch a shooting and other interesting illegal activities.

Been watching city tv and most people are for having the cameras up
but some seem to think its too big brother.


Simliar article  link above





> He's a man who feels at home in front of the cameras.
> 
> And now Dalton McGuinty thinks you should feel that way, too.
> 
> ...


----------

